# Presas Arnis seminar at Trainers Elite. Dallas TX 7-28-13



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 28, 2013)

I had a great time in Dallas this weekend! I taught a Presas Arnis seminar at Trainers Elite in the metro Dallas area. I opened with Sinawalis to get everyone's heart pumping. We went over different types of footwork that can implement as inserting kicking into them. Then I went  into my new Block-Check-Counter template and demonstrated how striking styles can be inserted. After a little break I went onto some Panantukan. I have recently over hauled Prof's Sinawali Boxing drill and everyone seemed to enjoy my interpretation. I finished the seminar with a back grip knife drill.

It was great to see some of my old friends as well as making some new ones. I want to thank GM Ron Van Browning and Tabitha for having me done. I'm looking forward to returning in the near future!

View attachment $540725_10200932535889430_1300347900_n.jpgView attachment $600171_10200932536209438_278363947_n.jpgView attachment $969036_10200932536849454_460441508_n.jpgView attachment $970797_10200932535529421_654384396_n.jpgView attachment $1005213_10200932537249464_1421292149_n.jpgView attachment $1079027_10200932534289390_1843159892_o.jpg


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 28, 2013)

Very cool Tim!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## Mark Lynn (Aug 20, 2013)

Tim

One of my students told me about your seminar, while we were in arnis class that day, which is why we didn't attend.  I had my karate classes to teach that afternoon, but I got there as soon as I could with my daughter in tow so we couldn't stay to long, I wanted to say hi and pay respects.  But from what I saw you had a good turn out so congrats on that.

Next time you come down here please make sure we are on the email list and we might have some students show up, I know I'll be there.

Mark


----------

